# need cabinet to hold those component



## ghoshm21 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi, 
I am looking for suggestion about the cabinet under 6K-7K, without power supply. 
Actually I have upgraded CPU cooling system with Corsair H60 cooling system . It have 120mm Fan, which currently not fitting into the cabinet i have. So want to upgrade it to something which can hold all the components as mentioned bellow. 

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE; 
CPU cooler:  Corsair H60 with 120mm Fan.
Motherbord: GA-880GM-USB3; 
RAM: transcend DDR3 8GB; 
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 6850; 
Sound card: Creative X-fi Extreme Gamer. 
PSU: Cool master 750W power supply
OS: Windows 7 64 bit

Thanks
Sandipan Ghosh


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 27, 2012)

Get a corsair carbide 400R for 5k. BTW, what is the exact model of your cooler master psu ?


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 27, 2012)

For 7k get either the 500r. Best at your budget.
I think you have a gx or extreme series psu, which imo should not be used with your pc .


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 27, 2012)

400R gets another vote.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 27, 2012)

400R or 500R


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 30, 2012)

@OP: Get 400R eyes closed. Best choice for ~5K range.


----------

